# ELF Swatches



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)

Glow is GORGEOUS!


----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 30, 2008)

*Single Eyeshadows*

Colors from left to right:
Dusk,                                                Periwinkle,              Wisteria              , Sage,                 Mocha, Moondust










Ivory, Pink Ice


----------



## helena77 (Nov 29, 2008)

e.l.f blushes Joy and Rose


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 6, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## makeupbag (Feb 20, 2009)

*ELF Brightening Eye Color in Pretty n Pink*

No base, w/flash.


----------



## makeupbag (Feb 20, 2009)

ELF Cream Eye Shadow Duo in Blueberry

no base. w/flash.


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

**realized i labeled the facial whip wrong...its NOT pink lemonade, its PERSIMMON**





































*those last ones were taken in natural lighting


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Yarisse (Jul 19, 2009)

E.L.F. Cosmetics (Eyes Lips and Face)

Brightening Eye Color e/s quad in Butternut






New Moisture Care Lip Color liglosses in Baby Lips (lighter one) and Cherry Tart (darker one)






Plumping Lip Glaze lipgloss in Baby Doll






Super Glossy Lip Shine with Spf 15 in Malt Shake, Watermelon, Goddess and Juiced Berry
















Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Plum and Coffee (not good pictures but they are beautiful in reality)









Shimmer Mineral Glow and Mineral Foundation in Fair









Nineral Blush in Bliss (preeeetty!)






Mineral e/s in Elegant, Confident and Wild


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 5, 2009)

Top row (L to R):

MAC's Fleshpot l/s, E.L.F.'s Natural Nymph l/s, E.L.F.'s Runway Pink l/s

Bottom row:

Natural Nymph + Runway Pink + MAC's Young Thing l/g = A lipglass version
of MAC's Fleshpot l/s


----------



## _luiza_ (Nov 7, 2009)

Studio Blush in Peachy Keen:





Contouring Blush & Bronzing Powder:


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

Foundation for a base, no flash.

The "opaque" glosses are ELF's Soothing Lip Glosses, which I believe have been discontinued--I got mine a long time ago. The SPF 15 glosses appear to be about the same product, however, and have some of the same color names.

Also, the picture of the facial whips didn't come out quite right; Lilac Petal is a little more purple and Persimmon (which is GORGEOUS) is a little pinkier.


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jul 18, 2010)

This doesn't work like a cream liner at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use this as a base for eyeshadow under my eye actually because this stuff does not budge at all.


































































Drama is sooo much prettier in person, I've already used up a whole quad because I love it so much.

oh and if these are too big let me know and I'll resize them


----------



## MatejaK (Aug 7, 2010)

E.l.f. Hypershine gloss Bubble gum


----------



## suburbanurgency (Aug 12, 2010)

Blush/Bronzer Duo


----------



## MatejaK (Aug 16, 2010)

E.l.f. Mineral lipstick Runway pink on NC/W 15





E.l.f. Mineral lipstick Natural nymph





E.l.f. Mineral lipstick Natural nymph and Runway pink


----------



## amenonine (Sep 30, 2010)

ELF's new Cream Liner (studio line):

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/h...dited_3387.jpg


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 13, 2011)

Top: Flirt, Tease, Heartbreaker
	Bottom: Seductress, Vixen




  	Flirt, Tease, Heartbreaker: each color applied blended and then layered




  	Seductress, Vixen: each color applied blended and then layered


 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## illume beauty (Mar 5, 2011)

ELF Mineral Lipsticks

  	Party Pink -- Rosy Tan -- Cool Coral -- Fiery Fuchsia


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

From left to right is the ELF translucent mattifying powder, Elf Blushes in Candid Coral, Tickled Pink, and Blushing Rose


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 2, 2011)

Matte Color Lip Pencils



















  	e.l.f. Matte Color Lip Pencils Review

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 12, 2011)

e.l.f. Shimmer Lip Gloss Collection Review

  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## divaster (May 4, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

I love these shimmering facial whips, especially citrus and persimmon.


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

Here is one of their cream eyeshadows, which I love. The container doesn't have a color name though, and I couldn't tell what it might be from the website. I hope it's not discontinued. They do have some other nice colors though.


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)




----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

elf mineral eyeshadows in celebrity and confident


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

2 Mineral Lip Glosses and one lipstick here (au naturale, trensetter and classy)


----------



## divaster (May 6, 2011)

2 in 1 Conditioning Lip Gloss in Perfect Pink and Super Glossy Lip Shine in Iced Latte


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Here are some elf eyeliners. The shimmer is a pencil and doesn't have a color name on it. The other two are waterproof felt tip pen liners.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 10, 2011)

Luscious Liquid Lipsticks.


----------



## Erin0metallica (Jul 23, 2011)

Question: is Moondust a MAC Satin Taupe dupe? 

  	Answer: NO, but it can be a nice alternative for girls on a budget.









	They look like twins, but when applied:











	Moondust doesn't have ST silvery reflects, it's more powdery and less pigmented. But for the price, I still think it's a real bargain.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 17, 2011)

This is ELF'S new(ish) matte lip pencil in Praline.

  	My lips are pretty pigmented with the upper lip being a shade of brown and the bottom lip being more pinky.

  	The pencils are all turn up ones so you don't need a sharpener to sharpen them. 













  	With gloss:


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 6, 2011)

This is my first swatch! These are the cream liners by ELF. 

  	Quick Tip:
  	You can use them as bases. Ive used the COFFEE. They quickly dry when applied so work fast to apply color. But it really enhances the color.

  	Ive recently received all but the black and coffee. Can wait to use the others. I will update if they dry as quickly as the Coffee and black.


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Elf Studio Cream Shadows *
_O__n Top: __DAWN_
_On Bottom: BRONZED_


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 4, 2012)

ELF STUDIO CREAM SHADOWS
_on left:_ Bronzed
_on right_: Dawn


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 4, 2012)

*STUDIO SHIMMER PALETTE- Sheer Sunrise*




From left to right:
Elf All Over Color Stick "Lilac Petal"
Elf Shimmering Facial Whip "Citrus"
Elf Studio Shimmer Palette


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 5, 2012)

ELF STUDIO CREAM LINERS
_Left: Coffee _
_Right: Gunmetal_





Coffee





Gunmetal




  	Swatched
  	on left: Coffee
  	on right: Gunmetal


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Elf Eyelid Primer Collection*





  	Eyelid Primer "Sheer"





  	Eyelid Primer Doe Foot Applicator





  	From left to right:
_Champagne, Sheer/Nude, Pearl__, Golden_





  	From left to right- These are slightly blended out with finger:

_Champagne, Sheer, Pearl, Golden_


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Waterproof Eyeliner Pens




Elf Waterproof Eyeliner Pen- applicator/tip





On right: Ash On left: Midnight




On top: Midnight
On bottom: Ash





  	bottom of pens


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Shimmer Eyeliner Pencil



  	From left to right:



  	Black Bandit, Gunmetal, Twinkle Teal, Grassy Green, Passion Plum, Precious Pink, Blissful Blush, Iconic Ivory, Boldly Bronzed






  	Swatched:
  	from left to right:
  	Boldly Bronzed-Iconic Ivory-Blissful Blush-Precious Pink-Plum Passion-Grassy Green-Twinkle Teal-Gunmetal-Black Bandit





  	Elf Shimmer Pencil Lid- Sharpener


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Duo Eye Shadow Cream










  	Elf Duo Eye Shadow Cream- Sugar Cookie- packaging





  	Back of packaging





  	Elf Duo Cream Shadows 

  	from left to right:
  	Coffee & Cream- Butter Pecan- Sugar Cookie






  	Top to Bottom- Left Side
  	Top 2- Butter Pecan
  	Bottom 2- Coffee & Cream

  	Top to Bottom- Right Side
  	Top 2- Black Licorice
  	Bottom 2- Sugar Cookie






Cream Duo Swatches:
*********Top Row**********
First Two: Coffee & Cream
Second Two: Butter Pecan
*******Bottom Row*********
First two: Sugar Cookie
Second Two: Black Licorice


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Mineral Eyeshadow





  	Elf Mineral Eyeshadow "Sassy"
  	bottom of packaging





  	Elf Mineral Shadow "Sassy"
  	packaging inside, sticker over sifter/holes





  	Elf Mineral Eyeshadow "Sassy"
  	swatched- no primer, dry, natural lighting, no flash





  	Elf Mineral Shadow "Sassy"


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Eyeshadow Pots- from Get the Look Kits










  	Bottom of Eye Pot





  	Purple shadow from Get the Look Kit





  	swatch of shadow


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Brightening Eye Color Quad "Brownstone"





  	Brownstone





  	Swatched- no primer, natural lighting, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

ELF Elements Palette







,

  	Element Singles-
  	Clockwise-
  	Moondust, Golden, Dusk, Sage






SAGE





GOLDEN GLOW





  	DUSK





MOONDUST





_Swatched from left to right-_
_Golden Glow, Sage, Moondust, Dusk_


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Back to School Palette "Neutral"









  	a close up of the shadows





  	swatched on hand- no primer, natural lighting, no flash





  	close up of swatches- no primer, direct sunlight, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Elf Beauty Encyclopedia- Eye Edition





  	sorry this is a bad picture of the palette- i took out cream shadows





  	the shadows





  	some of the shadows swatched


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 16, 2012)

ELF BEAUTY ENCYCLOPEDIA- BASIC EYE EDITION





  	The shadows!!!









  	Top First row- last two colors swatched- beautiful colors


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 16, 2012)

ELF 32 Piece Collection Palette





  	A closer look of the shadows


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 16, 2012)

_Elf Studio Cream Liner_





Metallic Olive- a deepened metallic olive brown





Metallic Olive
  	swatched on hand-natural lighting, no flash, no primer





  	-This liner was a bit dry so i added some face primer & mixing medium to it
  	to make it creamier-


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 16, 2012)

Elf Studio Single Eyeshadow





  	Bottom of packaging





  	Elf Studio Single Shadow- Pebble





  	A mid tone cool gray beige-taupe brown





Pebble- 
  	swatched on finger-natural lighting, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 16, 2012)

Elf Brightening Eye Color "LUXE"





  	Bottom of Quad





  	a closer look at quad





  	Swatched all shadows- in natural lighting, no flash, no primer









  	I love this quad- it has beautiful colors!!!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 25, 2012)

Elf Studio Complexion Brush





  	i place a coat of clear nail polish over the name so it wont rub away





  	Side angle- Complexion Brush





  	View from the top-
  	This is an amazing brush!!


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 25, 2012)

Elf All Over Color Stick





  	All  Over Color Stick- Persimmon





  	Swatched heavily on left, slightly blended out on right
  	natural lighting, no flash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 25, 2012)

*ELF ALL OVER COVER STICK*





_All Over Cover Stick-_ *TOFFEE*





TOFFEE
  	Top- slightly blended out with finger
  	Bottom- heavy swatch (about two swipes)
  	(natural lighting, no flash)





  	TOFFEE





  	This is meant to be used as a foundation/concealer stick-
  	I use this as a matte brown base for my smoky brown looks...Its awesome!!
  	I would love to see if it work as a contour shade, it may be too hard & look muddy?! Dunno yet


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 25, 2012)

*ELF STUDIO GOLDEN BRONZER*













  	All Colors swatched individually- they are a bit light overall


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 25, 2012)

Elf Brightening Eye Color Quad- HAZY HAZEL









  	Swatched on my finger





  	Swatched on hand-
  	no primer, natural lighting, no flash





  	ELF QUAD- *HAZY HAZEL*


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Elf Natural Radiance Blush- GLOW*





  	Bottom of blush- GLOW





-GLOW-
  	(i had to repress this blush into pan bc it shattered into pieces)





  	A light swatch on hand


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

Elf Beauty Encyclopedia- Basic Eye Edition





  	BASIC EYE EDITION





  	top row- last two colors


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

Elf Shimmering Facial Whip





  	CITRUS





_ELF SHIMMERING FACIAL WHIP_- *CITRUS*





  	Swatched on the left- blended out on the right


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

Elf Waterproof Eyeliner Pen- Ash


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Elf Studio Cream Liner*





  	Cream Liner- Metallic Olive





*METALLIC OLIVE*


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 26, 2012)

ELF STUDIO LIP DEFINER & SHAPER





  	Studio Lip Definer & Shaper "Natural"
  	NATURAL- Shaper Side- used to line the lips or shape them





  	Lip Definer & Shaper _"Nude"_
  	NUDE- Definer Side: used to Define the lips- meant for cupids bow to make lips look fuller





  	Top: Natural
  	Bottom: Nude


----------



## makeupedia (Jan 27, 2012)

ELF STUDIO LIP LINER & BLEND BRUSH — PINK GRAPEFRUIT, FUCHSIA


----------



## makeupedia (Jan 27, 2012)

[h=1]*ELF ESSENTIAL BEAUTY SCHOOL CREAM EYESHADOW COLLECTION*[/h]


----------



## makeupedia (Jan 27, 2012)

*ELF HOLIDAY 2011 GLITTER EYE*


----------



## atqa (Feb 12, 2012)

e.l.f. Contouring Blush & Bronzing Powder


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 18, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 27, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 5, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2012)

Volume Plumping Mascara.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Studio Cream Liners - more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 23, 2012)

Studio Body Shimmers: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 2, 2014)

[h=1]Studio Blush Palette in Light[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 3, 2014)

Smudge Pots


----------

